# Hi There



## Goddess_T (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello! I'm 26, married 7 years with 3 children! I look forward to having discussions with you all.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome, hope you find what it is you are looking for!


----------

